# L&M Attic Sale



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

The annual Attic Sale is next weekend. Is anyone planning to head over to grab any gear?

I doubt there will be any great deals, and maybe only a couple of good ones as their sales are getting worse and worse.

The lists went live on their website today, but in typical L&M fashion they are all screwed up and none of them are working so there is no way to see what is available yet.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Saw this as well. Anxiously waiting to see all of the stuff I can't get because I won't be sleeping outside the store the night before. 

I chatted to let them know links weren't working and they said everything is fine on their end. I tried a couple different browsers but no change. So far just great deals on sheet music haha.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Typical L&M employee not understanding that they are on the intranet so can see things that aren't on the internet.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

I was just told the same thing. Oh well, if I can't see what is available then I won't be considering giving them my money.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That is just stupid.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I suspect the website is still “in progress”. They really shouldn’t publish the page until it’s ready.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

jdto said:


> I suspect the website is still “in progress”. They really shouldn’t publish the page until it’s ready.


A week before is pretty last minute compared to their usual schedule, I thought. But, I agree. I thought their local store specials were pretty dreadful lately--didn't think people were buying that much gear, but you never know!

Hopefully some decent stuff when it's posted.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

It looks like stuff is trickling onto the websites. The Toronto bloor location was empty when i checked earlier today, but has things listed now.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Working now. Nothing mind blowing. A 2014 American Standard Strat for $899 in Halifax. Beats GC pricing even with tax


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

The lists look to be up, and weren't worth the wait. There are a couple of deals here and there, but the only one that really interests me is in Waterloo and I am not driving an hour to get there on Friday morning.

In typical L&M fashion my store has a guitar listed as available for the sale at a higher price than its current sale price on their website.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Pedro-x said:


> Working now. Nothing mind blowing. A 2014 American Standard Strat for $899 in Halifax. Beats GC pricing even with tax



North York has one for $999, not sure of the year.


----------



## Guinefort (Nov 5, 2019)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> The annual Attic Sale is next weekend. Is anyone planning to head over to grab any gear?
> 
> I doubt there will be any great deals, and maybe only a couple of good ones as their sales are getting worse and worse.
> 
> The lists went live on their website today, but in typical L&M fashion they are all screwed up and none of them are working so there is no way to see what is available yet.


About L&M, as anyone noticed at their location, a high staff turnover? The last time I checked their site, sales staff aren't display any more.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Guinefort said:


> About L&M, as anyone noticed at their location, a high staff turnover? The last time I checked their site, sales staff aren't display any more.


I see a lot of the same faces at the one I go to in downtown Toronto. Some have moved around departments and stuff, but the same people for years and years - although there are some new faces, too. Not sure what other locations are like.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Lotsa cheap Fulltone pedals, I noticed. 😆

Wonder if we'll see them again on Reverb...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Bedford NS

















Truro NS









Halifax NS

























Sydney NS


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Kanata comin’ in strong again...






















































And if I didn’t already have one of these...








It looks like this, BTW


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

Looks like most on Ontario up now.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Kanata comin’ in strong again...
> View attachment 437324
> 
> 
> ...


I am fighting primal urges on the Jackson natural okoume. I am pretty sure it has been there forever. If so, I played it once a few years back and liked it a lot. Damn nice shred beast.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Of course, the store 3 kms from my house has fuckall (as usual) but the one 50 kms away has a couple things I want. Don’t really feel like getting up at 5am, drive all the way out there, and _hope_ I’m first in line.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> Of course, the store 3 kms from my house has fuckall (as usual) but the one 50 kms away has a couple things I want. Don’t really feel like getting up at 5am, drive all the way out there, and _hope_ I’m first in line.


Come on out to Vancouver Island and see what disappointment really feels like.
Unless you are on board for a tenor sax, things look bleak.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sherbrooke is crap. $15 off this and that 🙄


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

I do NOT need another guitar, but there is a Godin Tele available that I really want. If stuff on Kijiji sells before then, I'm buying it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Of course, the store 3 kms from my house has fuckall (as usual) but the one 50 kms away has a couple things I want. Don’t really feel like getting up at 5am, drive all the way out there, and _hope_ I’m first in line.


So you're in Orleans?


----------



## Guinefort (Nov 5, 2019)

jdto said:


> I see a lot of the same faces at the one I go to in downtown Toronto. Some have moved around departments and stuff, but the same people for years and years - although there are some new faces, too. Not sure what other locations are like.


The store in Belleville has experienced massive employees turn around. I know one moved to Kingston. On the other hand, since its opening a few years ago, at least a dozen employees have vanished. There was a management change recently which triggered another employee turn around. 

I used to live in Toronto, not too far from downtown. The two stores I shopped at for decades were L&M's flagship on Bloor, and Steve's Music on Queen West. The same employees were there, many since the mid-eigthies. The Belleville situation is truly bizarre.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Guinefort said:


> The store in Belleville has experienced massive employees turn around. I know one moved to Kingston. On the other hand, since its opening a few years ago, at least a dozen employees have vanished. There was a management change recently which triggered another employee turn around.
> 
> I used to live in Toronto, not too far from downtown. The two stores I shopped at for decades were L&M's flagship on Bloor, and Steve's Music on Queen West. The same employees were there, many since the mid-eigthies. The Belleville situation is truly bizarre.


One of the previous managers ended up in Cobourg. I think the only reason he left was that he lived in the Oshawa area (used to work the drum dept there and was lovely).


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

DC23 said:


> A week before is pretty last minute compared to their usual schedule, I thought. But, I agree. I thought their local store specials were pretty dreadful lately--didn't think people were buying that much gear, but you never know!
> 
> Hopefully some decent stuff when it's posted.


 Nothing beats walking into a hyped up and well promoted sale, only to find no hint of one when you get to the store.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Of course, the store 3 kms from my house has fuckall (as usual) but the one 50 kms away has a couple things I want. Don’t really feel like getting up at 5am, drive all the way out there, and _hope_ I’m first in line.


Where's your sense of adventure?

I went to L&M today to get the lowdown on a guitar I'm interested in. Talked to the guy who took it on trade and apparently it's a good one. Since the sale price is over $4k I'm not ever worrying about getting there on the Friday.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

The Edmonton Whyte store has a Traynor YCV80Q (the 4x10 version of the amp) available for $199. Someone here needs to get it as those are great amps.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> The Edmonton Whyte store has a Traynor YCV80Q (the 4x10 version of the amp) available for $199. Someone here needs to get it as those are great amps.


With 90 day warranty! That is a killer deal.


----------



## elephantastique (5 mo ago)

I think most of my local deals are things I could find on GearHunter if I’m patient but I’ve been thinking about a power supply to run an HX Stomp and some pedals and there’s a Strymon Ojai for $125 which I think would fit the bill.

Not sure how much of a deal they are but a couple of guitars have me interested too:


Fender American Special Telecaster in metallic Sherwood Green, $899
Gibson SG Special, $499
PRS S2 Standard 24 Satin, $999

There’s also a Marshall JCM900 4100 100-watt head that’s down to $850 from $3500, which is the biggest drop I can see on the list. Hopefully more things are added through the week.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

elephantastique said:


> Not sure how much of a deal they are but a couple of guitars have me interested too:
> 
> 
> Fender American Special Telecaster in metallic Sherwood Green, $899
> ...


I bought the same American Special tele two years ago at L&M for $899, so that seems like a good price. as does the SG Special.

You couldn't pay me to take the JCM900.


----------



## elephantastique (5 mo ago)

@BlueRocker That bad, eh? I guess that’s why there’s such a big discount.

What did you think of the Tele?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

elephantastique said:


> @BlueRocker That bad, eh? I guess that’s why there’s such a big discount.
> 
> What did you think of the Tele?


I'm not a tele guy, but it was a seriously nice guitar. I traded it for something worth a bunch more than I paid, and the new owner was pretty happy with the deal. Mine had a nice hard case.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

elephantastique said:


> @BlueRocker That bad, eh? I guess that’s why there’s such a big discount.
> 
> What did you think of the Tele?


JCM900’s are killer amps if you play above mouse fart volume.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> JCM900’s are killer amps if you play above mouse fart volume.


Yes, excellent choice if you're having a well drilled or they're blasting for a new overpass in your neighbourhood.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Yes, excellent choice if you're having a well drilled or they're blasting for a new overpass in your neighbourhood.


Or if you play with other people in a band setting and want a good workhorse amp that’s inexpensive


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Or if you play with other people in a band setting and want a good workhorse amp that’s inexpensive


Careful, you may increase the membership in the JCM900 fan club so large that you'll have to buy a second box of donuts for the annual meeting


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For me to buy an amp over 25 watts, it had better be pretty fukkin’ special.

What does anyone need 100 watts for? What’re you trying to prove?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> For me to buy an amp over 25 watts, it had better be pretty fukkin’ special.
> 
> What does anyone need 100 watts for? What’re you trying to prove?


I heard if you play stairway to heaven loud enough, it actually appears.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> What does anyone need 100 watts for? What’re you trying to prove?


That you don't mind schleping a 41 lb head into your gig.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> For me to buy an amp over 25 watts, it had better be pretty fukkin’ special.
> 
> What does anyone need 100 watts for? What’re you trying to prove?


When the call to play a large stadium comes in, you're ready to go.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> When the call to play a large stadium comes in, you're ready to go.


Why? They don’t have a PA?


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

elephantastique said:


> I think most of my local deals are things I could find on GearHunter if I’m patient but I’ve been thinking about a power supply to run an HX Stomp and some pedals and there’s a Strymon Ojai for $125 which I think would fit the bill.
> 
> Not sure how much of a deal they are but a couple of guitars have me interested too:
> 
> ...


The 4100s were the dual reverb models which were never popular due to something to do with the clipping. They are always on Gear Hunter so I guess they're trying to get rid of one.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Why? They don’t have a PA?


The audience will judge you on the size of you amp.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> The audience will judge you on the size of you amp.


Let them.
Then I’ll just whip out my enormous hog... 🍆


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Let them.
> Then I’ll just whip out my enormous hog... 🍆


You got a sock on your cock and you're ready to rock.


----------



## elephantastique (5 mo ago)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> The 4100s were the dual reverb models which were never popular due to something to do with the clipping. They are always on Gear Hunter so I guess they're trying to get rid of one.


Thanks for the info. I’m an apartment player so no chance of playing at any kind of volume but thought others might be interested. I didn’t realize it would be so divisive!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I received a text message from them about this 'sale'. They reassured me a hundred times they wouldn't do that.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

once upon a time when they were actually " blowing out " old stock it used to be good, somewhere along the line that phrase came to mean, Order in new cheap stuff that has good margin to sell as if it were a real sale. Not holding my breath!


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

gboboski said:


> once upon a time when they were actually " blowing out " old stock it used to be good, somewhere along the line that phrase came to mean, Order in new cheap stuff that has good margin to sell as if it were a real sale. Not holding my breath!



Now it is a couple of decent priced items, and everything else is crap they couldn't sell during previous sales at the exact same prices they tried selling them at before.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Now it is a couple of decent priced items, and everything else is crap they couldn't sell during previous sales at the exact same prices they tried selling them at before.


This is how I felel as well. its 2-3 items at break even or slight loss to get people in the door to spend their money


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> For me to buy an amp over 25 watts, it had better be pretty fukkin’ special.
> 
> What does anyone need 100 watts for? What’re you trying to prove?


I saw 15 bands at sea change brewing fest here in Edmonton 2 weekends ago with 13 of them playing either 50 or 100 watt heads. Sounded incredible. You could feel the amps from down front and the Union Hall here in Edmonton was packed with a totally electric atmosphere.

2 bands played digital or small heads I saw and it sounded thin and whispy with no punch and was kind of meh.

Propaghandi and Flatliners, Good riddance sounded so incredible in that little club.
Chris Hannah was playing a 100 watt Friedman and Suylynn was playing a 50 watt JCM2000.

Luke from Good Riddance pummeled the audience with a dual recitifier it sounded so good.

People under the age of 70 still like big watt amps.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Careful, you may increase the membership in the JCM900 fan club so large that you'll have to buy a second box of donuts for the annual meeting


I mean thousands of touring musicians played jcm900’s all over the world including Dave Navarro and Lars Frederickson and get this even Buddy Guy.

Your right though our membership could never compete with the own 60k worth of guitars but rarely allowed to turn amp past mouse fart club.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> and Lars Frederickson


Possibly the first time I have ever seen Lars Fredericksen referenced in relation to anything and for this I thank you.

"initiation started and it ended with a punch"


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Possibly the first time I have ever seen Lars Fredericksen referenced in relation to anything and for this I thank you.
> 
> "initiation started and it ended with a punch"


Ahh that’s cool another Rancid fan. I saw Rancid the first time when I was 15 and they blew me away. I think it was in London at call the office or the wick maybe. Lars and his crappy 100 watt “LARS” 900 just blew the doors off the place. Me and my wife saw them with Tiger Army and Roger Miret at Kool Haus in 2002 again it was an insane show.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Tiger army are an amazing band!
.... or at least really loud!

Glad to see some love for something I love


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bloor Toronto has a "1964 Gibson Firebird 1" at $6000. 
A " Marshall 50W plexi head, 60s" at $4500
1980 "The Strat" $1200

Lots of used recording gear at all the stores...


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

Oshawa had some decent deals imo
Hercules 2 pack hanger $32 and Digitech Trio + Band Creator + Looper $325

















I did restrain from venturing into drums….


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Got an alright deal on this Special P90 in Burlington. I was likely going to buy one anyway, but $1500 is good enough for a used one. Doggy likes the smell too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

elburnando said:


> Got an alright deal on this Special P90 in Burlington. I was likely going to buy one anyway, but $1500 is good enough for abused one. Doggy likes the smell too.
> View attachment 438562


Wrap tail AND a bound neck.
You done good.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Wrap tail AND a bound neck.
> You done good.


Yeah, its exactly what I was looking for. I meant "a used one" not "abused" .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Those Specials are great guitars. Nice score!


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Nothing tempting in Winnipeg


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I walked into Kanata as it opened, watched a young guy get the $700 black LP Studio. It looked really good from 10 feet away, still glossy. And the 3 pickup $4k ish LP Custom was gone in the first 5 minutes. I walked out empty handed.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

jdto said:


> Those Specials are great guitars. Nice score!


Thanks! Im loving it. The neck profile is right between a 50s and 60s, and it plays so easily.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

tomee2 said:


> I walked into Kanata as it opened, watched a young guy get the $700 black LP Studio. It looked really good from 10 feet away, still glossy. And the 3 pickup $4k ish LP Custom was gone in the first 5 minutes. I walked out empty handed.


Thats what it seems to be at every location. A few nice deals to get people in the door ready to buy something, everything else just same as last month pricing.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

I was after the Hiwatt at Calgary East but the twats had listed one of the recent Hiwatt Hi-Gain 100 models as a DR-103 on their sale listing.


----------

